# Seoul Covenant Church



## donk (Jul 10, 2013)

I notice there have been three or four threads in the past looking for a Reformed Church in Korea. These threads are all closed, so I hope it is okay for me to answer the question here for whoever comes looking in the future. I hope I'm not violating any forum rules.

Here is the link for Seoul Covenant Church's website: Covenant Church

Our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SeoulCovenant

We are officially a part of the Hapdong Denomination, but our founding pastor was ordained and sent out by the PCA.
I am one of the elders of the church.

We had one gentleman find us through finding my signature on another thread on Puritanboard and then by searching for the church. I hope finding a Reformed English language in Seoul will be easier now.


----------

